# Any input on swole AF sarms and peptides



## acxel (May 9, 2021)

Recently bought some because of the sale price they were having. They have a pretty active social media presence and they are expanding into HRT. So obviously they have become successful. Yet I am still hesitant since my rat hasn't felt anything from cardarine and no huge appetite after mk677. Maybe they are under doses?


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2021)

What kind of rat do you have? I had a neutered chocolate dumbo. He was the tits.


----------



## acxel (May 9, 2021)

I think I have your old rat.


----------

